# Unpaid Internship (stage) Simple Question



## newtothescene (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a simple straight forward question for anyone who has done or any chef/kitchen manager who has taken on unpaid interns. What is the best way for an aspiring lad like my self to acquire an unpaid internship in an upscale kitchen?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Unless you get into a 3 star place, Don't do it. In some cases it is the owners exploiting you under the guis of educating you.


----------



## moranp (May 31, 2011)

yeah only take an unpaid internship if its worth while. it has to be worth enough for you losing the money you would otherwise be making. even if ou can at least get an internship with low pay that be great. and i'f a place is willing to pay you to be an intern don't pas up the oppertunity everyone can always use money. me personally i did an unpaid internship under a james beard award winner and i still didnt feel like it was worth it because i was just extra help for them that they didn't have to pay.


----------

